# $750,000 in permit fees



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Moo. I'd rather see cows on the shore than on the rivers.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

In the NPS guide, I only see a distinction between self-guided (non-commercial) and guided (commercial) trips. I don't see anything about "do-it-yourself". What am I missing?


----------



## Hooter (May 29, 2016)

Self guided = do it yourself 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Tom.

Any idea how much the river ranger program and all other park expenditures are that are geared toward private boaters cost?

Here's some stuff that's really worth complaining about.

Good luck getting on the river this year, looking forward to seeing your new guidebook on the upper reaches of the Colorado.

-AH


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi Andy, yes, inequitable allocation, commercialization and resource degradation on the Colorado River in Grand Canyon now have a lot of other issues also clamoring for attention. Some of us will stay focused though. 

I haven't won the lottery for ten years... and that was choosing winter dates. Thanks for asking though. Your luck been better? I could have chartered an entire commercial trip each of those ten years. 

For the last year, there has been no river ranger program at all. And it wold be an interesting breakdown, shared between concessions operations and the backpacking community as well as do-it-yourself river runners. We can see how much revenue is generated, but not where the money goes. Last I checked, the previous Superintendent was routing all incoming funding toward paying off one of the rim concessionaires possessory interest. 

Duwain is doing the Upper C, I only got to add a little in the history section. 

Cordially yours, tom


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

No rangers = Any way to poach it ?

NPS permits are like military academies.

Gotta be related to a Senator or someone else high up in .gov


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought the "River District" that Uberuaga dismantled was separate from River Ranger patrols. Could someone clarify for me.


----------



## heytat (Jan 5, 2009)

*No love lost between Andy and Tom I see*

Even if they end emails with "cordially"

Too bad more people dont just say what they mean.....


----------

